# Proline Android Tablet M7453GDC



## CavemanSupreme (May 29, 2014)

The camera on my pro line tablet stopped working. Says 'gallery not responding' when I try to use it


----------



## CavemanSupreme (May 29, 2014)

And now my gallery not responding either


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you restarted/rebooted the tablet?


----------



## CavemanSupreme (May 29, 2014)

Yip. Numerous times. Makes no difference


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Do you have enough free space on it?

Also go to Settings then Apps then to All Apps and find Gallery. From there tap Clear Data, Clear Cache, and Clear Defaults.


----------



## CavemanSupreme (May 29, 2014)

Have I'm excess of 3gig. But will try what you suggested? Thanks


----------



## CavemanSupreme (May 29, 2014)

My gallery now opens. Thanks a lot for that. But the camera still not responding


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Did you try doing the same for the Camera app?


----------



## CavemanSupreme (May 29, 2014)

Thanks for your help thus far. I'm a little clueless. Don't find camera app


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It should be in the same All Apps section as Gallery.


----------



## CavemanSupreme (May 29, 2014)

Didn't see any camera app there. Seriously considering resetting to factory settings. Extremely frustrating


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Factory reset might be the way to go.


----------



## CavemanSupreme (May 29, 2014)

Is what I am thinking. Will post once I've done so.


----------



## CavemanSupreme (May 29, 2014)

Did factory reset. Camera still not working


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Does any of the documentation provide links to a support site to get ROM/firmware updates?


----------

